# Looing for a knife/roll for pastry



## gls0155 (May 10, 2012)

I have been out of culinary school for a bit and been carring the bag the school gave up and it gave out, im using a bag and its like a black hole. i work for a catering comp and have to carry every thing with me (or it walks away). So im looking for a bag/roll to carry all my tool with me. i have been looking and cant find anything. i need some thing that i can put knifes, wisk, measure cup and pockets for little things as well like tip. anyone out there have any ideas for me. HELP please!!


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

Go to home depot and find yourself a toolbox.   It will serve you better than a kniferoll with all the things you have listed that you need to carry.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll second a toolbox.

Actually, make it a fishing tackle box, or a plastic toolbox.  The steel ones will always rust and leave nasty rust stains on counters, clothes, etc.

The bonuses of a toolbox are:

1) you can toss the thing in the d/washer.  Face it, stuff will get spilled in the box, crud will get in.  All you have to do is empty the contents on a d/washing rack, and the box in the rack and you're clean again

.

2) the box is lockable.

3)unlike a roll or bag, the box is hard to stuff under an apron or in pockets, etc.  In other words it's harder to steal.  Plaster the thing with stickers or paint, and  you can see if from across the rooms. I did say harder to steal.If someone really wants it, it doesn't matter if you have a Chubb safe, it will get stolen.

4) unlike a roll or bag, it won't tear, seams won't burst, and knives won't slice it open.  Crud doesn't lodge in the seams 'cause there aren't any

and

5) a box with two or three trays is much, much easier to organize, and more importantly, get stuff out  quickly.


----------



## jimbo68 (Feb 3, 2012)

I haven't had the need for a case for knives, but when I needed to carry a lot of tools, I opted for a customizable aluminum case.  Mine was around 13 x 18, and 5 inches deep.  I like the idea of a fitted case as a quick glance assures you that you have everything.

I have seen them in plastic, and the inserts are available separately so that when the old one gets too torn up, a replacement is handy.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

gls0155 said:


> So im looking for a bag/roll to carry all my tool with me. i have been looking and cant find anything. i need some thing that i can put knifes, wisk, measure cup and pockets for little things as well like tip. anyone out there have any ideas for me.


I prefer a plastic tool box just like the others mentioned for all the same reasons only I prefer a small box with a single tray. The one I use is probably around $20 now at Home Depot. If you really want a bag/roll JB Prince has a large selection. I've placed a lot of orders over the years from them and service has always been good.

Dave

http://www.jbprince.com/knife-bags/knife-and-tool-carriers.asp?page=1


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

DuckFat said:


> http://www.jbprince.com/knife-bags/knife-and-tool-carriers.asp?page=1


Id really like to see this thing in person.......

http://www.jbprince.com/knife-bags/chef-pak-edge.asp


----------

